# Announcing: GunX and Dogs Afield Enter-to-win 5,000 round Field Test Sweepstakes!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Enter-to-win a GunX 209 primer pistol with lifetime warranty and lanyard ring along with 5,000 rounds of 209 primer loads. Dogs Afield and GunX have partnered together for this exclusive offer for RTF members. Register before April 10, 2010, at 11:59 PM Eastern time. The drawing will take place on April 11, 2010 (the birthdate of FC AFC Wilderness Harley to Go - 4/11/1983). *

*To sign up, please follow these two steps: *

*(*Again, follow BOTH steps!* Our first winner drawn for our last Enter-to-win was DQ'd because he only followed one step. He missed out on a free Pro 500 TriTronics package!)*

*1) Post in a reply to this thread indicating your interest. *

*2) Click this link (GUNX/Dogs Afield Enter to win Sweepstakes) **to fill in your sign-up information. *

*Note: by signing up, you are agreeing that GunX USA and Dogs Afield will have and will use your email address for promotionial and other marketing information. Your email address will not be sold, distributed, or otherwise provided to anyone outside GunX or Dogs Afield. *

*Good luck to all! Thanks very much to our RTF sponsors: Dogs Afield and GunX! *


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks Chris, I'm in......

Howard


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Add me to the list


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Another Howard is in too.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Sign me up! Thanks.


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

PICK-ME!

LOL

Thanks,

Damon


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm signing up....I hope I win

Earlene


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm Very Interested
trog


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm in.....


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Count me in!
Steve


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Put me in coach! sign me up!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in........


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm in.......


----------



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm in and will blow up my Alfa209 and post it on RTF!


----------



## smakem (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll put it to good use, sign me up!


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I would love to have a free one
David jansma


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, 

Count me in


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I am definately interested!

Russell


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks to RTF,GunX, and Dogs Afield. Please count me in.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes sir! Count me in!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks, Toss my name in!


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in.

Pat


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Heck Yes I'm interested..........

Thanks


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Please put my name in........

--Susan


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm in. Can never have to many guns!


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

count me in too!!!!! I am interested!!!!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Include me too
Thanks
Kenneth


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I am very interested in winning the gunx and dogs afield enter to win 5000 round field rest sweepstakes.

Thanks 

Bob Smith


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Count me in!

Bob


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes! Please pick me!!

Kathryn


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Count Me In!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm in! I need something to replace the two jammed Alphas that are riding around under the seat of my truck, and something to go along with my New England Firearm pistol! Gosh, I wish I could get more of those.


----------



## MWG (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## woodduck1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll take a shot at it!!!!!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Please put me in. Thanks


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Chris, GunX USA and Dogs Affield!


----------



## rich p (Oct 18, 2009)

please put me in
Rich


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Throw my name in the hat.
Thanks


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg (Jul 17, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## bluemister (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Chris, I'm interested, sure need it.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Definitely interested. Sign me up!!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Definitely count me in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Me to please...


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I would love to give it a shot - get it?? hehehe

Anyway put me in


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Sign me up! Thanks Chris, Dogsafield, and Gun X!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I'm in, Chris, and thanks!


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Sign me up!!


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm all over this


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Sign me up too please.

John Lash


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Please enter my name.

Pete


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

Count me in. Great job getting this Chris


----------



## Colin_Aldrich (Jun 30, 2009)

Im In. thanks


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Coot83 (Jan 27, 2010)

Count me in Please


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Yo..........


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

Count me in. I don't win these things but I'm feeling LUCKY!


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

5000 primers?!!!!? Wow! My birthday's coming soon- hook me up!


----------



## reddingearp (Apr 21, 2006)

I would love to win the pistol and ammo. count me in!!!!


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Please enter me...Thanks


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in. 

SM


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sign me up please


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

I never win on the lottery so I will give this a try


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Count me in.

john


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

wow over 70 replys in less than 2 hours... hope it is not too late to put my name in?


T. Mac


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Add my name to the list and hope I win.


----------



## Nate Demander (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll give it a try. Thanks to the sponsors for the contest!

Nate


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Please sign me up!

Thanks!

Al


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Count me in!

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Interested!


----------



## Silverback (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in and thanks for the chance!


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Sign me up... Thanks


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

interested


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Come on Arkie Boy.......it would be Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What are ya,, Sum Kinda Rodeo Clowwwwwn??

Course I'm in!!!

Please,,

Thanks,,
Gooser


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Interested in entering the drawing.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Sure, count me in too.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am interested in participating


----------



## Ron Bonneau (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup count me in


----------



## zorklady (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in too


----------



## Kona East (Aug 15, 2009)

Please enter my name into the drawing.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm in .I could use a new pistol.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Please I need a new pistole like Gooser


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I won't win, but put my name in.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Put my name in, glenda, since Dave is never lucky!! Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks Chris.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I am interested!!!


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

.........Thanks!


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm in
Glynn


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Count me in as well. Both steps complete


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Put me in the draw.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm in, with fingers crossed


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

More than interested. Good luck to all and by all I really mean me...lol


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in-give it up boys one of us RTFette's gonna win!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh yeah, count me in for the drawing!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am interested.

Steve Bireley


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

Sign me up. Thanks


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Me too, Entries are now closed ... Ha...

Gene


----------



## bobkrimm (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in...Thanks


----------



## kcjablin (Oct 29, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Count me in and now I will go to the other link to complete the entry.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Count me in please!


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'M IN 
Duane


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Please enter me! I would love to have a replacement for my NEF 22 that is going on borrowed time and parts! Thanks Chris!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Enter me. Aw heck. I just won it. Nobody else needs to enter from here on out....sorry....


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

Please enter me

thanks

smf


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd love to win!


----------



## fowlpete (Jul 15, 2006)

Count me in please!!!


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is my entry! THANKS


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Count me in. Both steps taken


----------



## mdngtrdoboy (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in too!! Thanks...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is my entry!! Thanks!!

Andy


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like a chance.
Thanks


----------



## Don Schlaf (Apr 3, 2008)

Count me in please!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I'm in!

Judy


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I'm in for the drawing.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

I will give it a shot!


----------



## bfosmark (Jan 31, 2008)

I am in thanks guys


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

Please sign me up. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in too Chris


----------



## Bob Carlson (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in!

Bob Carlson


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

I'm in.

Thanks for the chance to win.

Tim Thurby


----------



## JPowell (Nov 10, 2009)

Im in. 
Thanks


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

awesome...count me in... 

Juli


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm in! Need a new pistol ...
Charles Cottrell


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Me, me,pick me


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

*IN..........*


----------



## just me (Feb 17, 2010)

count me in too


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Chris, please count me in.


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm all for that.


----------



## JK Payne (Oct 18, 2005)

I will do my best to wear it out! john


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Me! Me! Me!.....I never win anything.


----------



## clemdj (Feb 10, 2009)

interested.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

yes I would like to enter
did both steps


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bang, bang!!


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

have blanks, need gun, count me in...........please


----------



## glenndon (Dec 29, 2008)

Another great sweepstake!

Wish me luck cause I'm in!

Glenn


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Please enter me in the sweepstakes. Thank you!


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey guys sure would be better than my cap gun


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

PLEASE, count me in, too!!


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

count me in....


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Pick Me! Pick Me! :Mrgreen:


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Count me in thanks


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm interested. Please count me in.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

interested


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Please include my name in the sweepstakes!!!


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

drop my name in the hat


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

You can put me in.


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

What the heck, count me in!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Sure, Why not I'm in.
Joe


----------



## larry109 (Mar 15, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## cmillies (Sep 12, 2009)

Please enter me in the sweepstakes. Thank you


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm in. thanx


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

What the heck...I'm in...


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Donald Becknel (Dec 18, 2004)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Travis Wright (Mar 3, 2003)

Pick me pick me

Travis


----------



## zraul1 (Jun 6, 2005)

I am in like flint!


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

I need one bad


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

Im in thanks!


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

Please sign me up. Thanks!


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me in!!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Put me in! I know the judges can't be bought, but can they be rented? I really need one ;-)


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Count us in..

Marty & lesa c


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Count me in. Ready to win


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Add me to the list.

Cheers to the sponsor's and RTF.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm in!

Sue


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I am in on this too.


----------



## BriarBend Kennels (Sep 25, 2009)

I appreciate the chance... I'm in, thanks!


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm in!!! Pick me, Pick me!!!!


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Here is my reply for the pistol, go me...


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Count me in, Jim


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Notice that I carefully folded up the corner of this so that it would be more likely to get picked??

Looks like a dual purpose tool. Shoot for the dogs all day and knock off the 7-11 on the way home.

Thanks for the things you do regards

Bubba


----------



## duckdropper (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris, Count me in!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I am in ... April 11 will also be my boys 3rd birthday ...


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am in

Ted


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Can't wait to be the big winner!!


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

Im in.....


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Sign me up.

Tom


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I want one!! Sign me up!!


----------



## heather (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks. I'm in.


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Sign me up,

Thanks for this! You guys rock,


Thanks Chasidy and Tanner


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Count me in. Thanks for the chance.:bday:


----------



## Lynn Hanigan (Dec 14, 2007)

Im in. Thanks


----------



## stilly bay (Mar 6, 2010)

sign me up please.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Sweet I am feeling lucky! Thanks for the chance


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks GunX, I'm in

Linda


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks im in


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow ! What a great price. Please include me.
Thanx


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Count me in. Somebody is getting a sweet prize.


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you. Count me in, please!

Dave


----------



## kaneblunck (Sep 17, 2008)

count me in,thank you.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Sonya H (Feb 6, 2010)

count me in


----------



## dogguy438 (Nov 24, 2009)

count me in please Thanks


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Step 1 accomplished....on to step 2


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm interested.


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm in......


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## dakotaridge (Apr 15, 2006)

Please sign me up. I could really use a new one.

Thanks GunX and Dogs Afield!!


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd love to have a new gun


----------



## Jason Davenport (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to enter for the free giveaway. Thank you


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm would enjoy one.


----------



## Steelymeister (Mar 3, 2005)

Please consider this message as step one of the entry process for the GunX, Dogs Afield blank gun sweepstakes. I would love to be the winner of this prize! A big thank you to GunX, Dogs Afield, and RTF even if I don"t win!

Steelymeister


----------



## David Craddock (Aug 10, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## Texas96 (Jul 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## tom476 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am very interested!!


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Mr. Chris count me in Buddy thank you


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Consider me entered!

Mark


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm Very Interested


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

add me, too


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Put my name in the hat and thanks! GunX looks like what retreiver folks have been waiting for!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in too!


----------



## Dogguy (Aug 22, 2005)

count me in as well!!!


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Add my name to the list to enter too!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Count me in also....thanks!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Enter me please. HPW


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Count me in.
Thank you


----------



## carians (Dec 9, 2004)

Put me in and draw my name.


----------



## Monteithd (Jan 8, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Count me in!

Laurie


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

hard to pass this offer up, I'm in....


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope I win


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

count me in


----------



## kawarthalabs (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity. Count me in.
Tony.


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Entered! Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks count me in.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

A person can always use free training stuff thanks I am in

Brian Courser


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, RTF, GUN X and Dogs Afield


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm feeling lucky!!!!!


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

Sign me up please


----------



## Eric Williams (Oct 6, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks!!


----------



## steelshotpeg (Jan 3, 2003)

Count me in . Love Dogs Afield, And Gun X did a great repair on one of my pistols.



Peggy Ramsey


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I'm in...........thanks to those making it happen.


----------



## Bmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks! Throw my name in the hat!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks - I'm in -


----------



## andrewschlueter (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the chance!

Andrew


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

This is the most fun you can have keepin' your clothes on !!! ALL IN !!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Put my name in at least once


----------



## Goose and Teal (Jun 25, 2009)

Count me in as well and thanks


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Chris and sponsors.


----------



## boo8mer (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks...


----------



## jared warren (Oct 9, 2009)

count me in


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

i am interested


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I'm in--- better late than never


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in to win!


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Need to win !


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I love free stuff. Count me in!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Sure I want to win!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

please enter me


----------



## Gunner_MN (Jun 21, 2009)

Count me in

Thanks

Pat


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love to win!!


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the oppurtunity and please include me in the drawing.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I am interested. Thanks GunX and Dogs Afield


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

yes i want to win enter me please


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Count me in too.
Mike


----------



## Steve T (Nov 3, 2008)

Please add me


----------



## NWitters (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds Great...


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks Gun X and RTF


----------



## sportlab89 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a winner; I'm interested
Thanks


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

pick me! Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Great gesture! Thanks Gunx and RTF.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Count me in ...... love to have one.

Chad


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm Poor Poverty Stricken T. Dog Trainer 
Please Help 
Prize Will Be Tested


----------



## Ryan Isaacs (Jul 19, 2008)

sign me up, please.


----------



## whitelightning (Nov 24, 2009)

i'm signing up, just send me a 209


----------



## sprintwrench75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

I promise to give it to Gooser if I win!

Art


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in. thanks.
Scott


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Put me in please! Thanks!


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I truely deserve to win


----------



## LeeD (Jul 14, 2004)

Count me in!

Thanks.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sign me up

/Paul


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Add me to the list!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Add me to list too!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

count me in...
Brad


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Count me in, too.
Suzanne B


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Please enter me in the drawing.
Thanks.


----------



## Robert Gaines (Dec 24, 2009)

Count Me In


----------



## Bay Kingfisher (Mar 20, 2008)

add me please, thanks


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome Deal...sign me up.


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

I would love to have one. Wish me luck!


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

COUNT ME IN TOO

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Count Me In!

Amy


----------



## Joe&Knox (Feb 6, 2010)

Why not.

Joe


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, add me too!


----------



## Mud Lab (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in.. Thanks


----------



## skybroom (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in. thanks!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes please. Thank you!


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Count me in also, thanks.


----------



## soup018 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Add my name as well please
Jerry and Freya


----------



## LabMan44 (Feb 18, 2010)

I want in and thanks.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Count me in! My luck has to change and nows a good time!;-)


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Count me in! Thanks to both vendors for supporting the dog community.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm feeling lucky!!!

Angie


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## kurt m (Jun 3, 2004)

Please put me in the drawing. Thanks.
kurt


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm in!!!
Chad


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Put me in.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Showing my interest


----------



## Jimbone (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## K.Bolan (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm in too.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Please enter my name for the drawing

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris,
I'm in.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I'm in!


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm all IN!!


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Toss my name in the hat....

On a bubble gum training budget, I could use a training pistol


----------



## kgiff (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm in too


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in for this drawing.


----------



## ArtC (Feb 8, 2009)

Sign me up! 
Art


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## WaterDogRem (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet another sweepstakes. I'm IN
Thanks!


----------



## Larry Thompson (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in ...


----------



## TWODOWN (Nov 23, 2003)

I am in as well!!

Erin McManus


----------



## Fieldrep12 (Feb 12, 2009)

add me to the list!


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

me too me too


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Signed up.....


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks and I am in


----------



## Georgiaquacker (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks put me in!


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in
Thanks


----------



## TIMBER (May 26, 2004)

me too, me too, THANKS!!!


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

I am interested in this Sweepstakes!


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Need a new primer pistol.
Thanks for the chance.
Carl


----------



## Rick D (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been looking all over for a good primer pistol. Sign me up please.


----------



## tpark (Jul 9, 2009)

Count me in. Thx


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

Would be very happy to have the gun to use as I work with a pro trainer and it would get a lot of use.
Thanks very much.


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Interested in the Gun-X giveaway.


----------



## dukxdog (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like a chance for the GunX. Thanks!


----------



## Russ C (Jul 20, 2008)

I need one that WORK ! sign me up. Thanks


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Im in


Brady


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Wayne Moore is in!


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Count me in! Thanks to all for putting this together!


----------



## Brian Wilker (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, I have been lookig for a good pistol


----------



## Croat (Nov 21, 2008)

Put me in, please!


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Please count me in as well!

Thanks!


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very interested.


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in.......


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I would be grateful to have an opportunity to enter this contest. 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

One of the best giveaways ever. Thanks.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm in....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Count me in.

Thanks for offering this to RTF.


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Chris I could use one


----------



## Maryde (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the chance!

Mary


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Another one to add to your list.

Kris


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Include Me In The Drawing


----------



## RDeeds (Aug 30, 2008)

Very interested in entering. Will be retiring this summer and running dogs full time.


----------



## beezleydogs (Jun 6, 2009)

I am in...


----------



## DalecWilson (Feb 25, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

i am indicating my interest.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll give it another try.
Greg Lee




Chris Atkinson said:


> *Enter-to-win a GunX 209 primer pistol with lifetime warranty and lanyard ring along with 5,000 rounds of 209 primer loads. Dogs Afield and GunX have partnered together for this exclusive offer for RTF members. Register before April 10, 2010, at 11:59 PM. The drawing will take place on April 11, 2010 (the birthdate of FC AFC Wilderness Harley to Go - 4/11/1983). *
> 
> *To sign up, please follow these two steps: *
> 
> ...


----------



## jellybellylove (Mar 12, 2010)

enter me in the sweepstakes please. Thanks!

Jellybellylove


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Free stuff that I can use, I'm in!


----------



## Quack Quack (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, I'm interested in the sweepstakes.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Enter me in the sweepstakes please kind sir.


----------



## rmabraham (Mar 11, 2010)

i'm in it to win it


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

We're interested.


----------



## HuntsmanTollers (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for organizing these. Please count me in.


----------



## Hiscoke (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks!

Pamela


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm in.....


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in.....


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

I'll try.
Tom Mouer


----------



## chrism (Oct 2, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

put me on the list


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to win.


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Please enter me, Thanks


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

I AM the winner.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Count me in as well


----------



## Jim Butler (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the chance, I'm in.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, why not---count me in too
Jerry


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, I could use one!


----------



## TinyLab (Dec 29, 2008)

I am in ....


----------



## kuypers (Feb 2, 2006)

put me in the drawing


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you. I'm in. Very generous enter-to-win sweepstakes.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Interested in this promotion-count me in!


----------



## pdanahy (Apr 11, 2008)

Please enter me.
Thanks.

D.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

reply.........


----------



## Bowngun (Apr 1, 2008)

Put me down to win


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Always interested in a better pistol-count me in.

Dennis


----------



## Monte09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im not sure if I can find room in my training bag but Ill try.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

sign me up please


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

count me in please!


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm game. Thanks.


----------



## ETD (Nov 1, 2008)

Please sign me up


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm interested. Sign me up.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Im in  thanks


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

That's a winner!


----------



## landman123 (Mar 7, 2010)

put me in thx.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

In it to win it

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the chance !!


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

I am interested.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm gonna win it....Count me in

CW


----------



## Hal Standish (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey count me In!
Hal Standish


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

I've seen the gun, it looks and feels great!
I'm in!


----------



## theeaterofshades (May 19, 2008)

I am interested in the field test!


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks rtf,and gun for your sweepstakes.count me in


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

I am interested. Please count me in.

Thanks!


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Count me as a winner.....or not.


----------



## allen sechrest (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Chris! I've heard excellent things about this pistol.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

Could sure use this! Thanks for the chance to win and thanks for your support of RTF!


----------



## RTC Labs (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be waiting at the mail box April 12th....Thanks


----------



## HC Waterfowler (Jul 25, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

Sign me up!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

What the hey....I'll play! 

K G


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

Great contest. Interested for sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in and agree.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm int Jim Mayer hope i win!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

We are interested ...
Jim and Colleen


----------



## huntnalot (Jan 9, 2008)

Count me in

thanks Gerald


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll give it a shot. No pun intended.


----------



## steelshot (Mar 17, 2010)

i am interested and this is my tenth post.


----------



## berk (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you for the opportunity! Count me in, please.


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

Please count me in too.


----------



## Browndogg76 (Feb 17, 2010)

count me in thanks for the chance


----------



## Dogguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Count me in, please & thank you!


----------



## jasonmoore (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in !


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Please sign me up and thanks.


----------



## DuckDog8387 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm game...


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Interested


----------



## Blackdog870 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in Thanks!


----------



## jctrapper (Mar 15, 2010)

I am interested in winning this deal!!!


----------



## trippadoo (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Add me as well.


----------



## jgpointer (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Chris,
My wife just received one of the new primer guns in the mail from a client (She makes custom leather holsters and lanyards - as well as many other things) and when I saw the new model I just had to have one. I'll try my luck here first - But I doubt I can wait til the 11th!

Nice site - glad you let a "Pointer Guy" post!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Include me in the contest. Linas Danilevicius


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

We'll try this again...I'm signed up.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, I'm in


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm in !!!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Quacker Jack (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Count me in.
Thanks


----------



## jbb (Oct 8, 2007)

Add me to the list


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the chance to win one!


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Count me in,
Thanks


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm in.....


----------



## Suspect XX (Feb 18, 2010)

Sign me up as well.


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## dennisfpugh (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope I win.


----------



## truray4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can't win if I don't register


----------



## Brant D. Keller (Sep 22, 2008)

count me in


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like to win


----------



## Feather Haven (Mar 27, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Count me in please.


----------



## Crihfield (May 6, 2009)

I'm in also!!!


----------



## Dmusser (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm interested....

Thanks

David


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Count me in too!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm interested

Dawn


----------



## don wiggins (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in too.
Don


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Sign me up!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Sign me up also!


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

Please sign me up!

Thanks.


----------



## mapman (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity to enter.


----------



## blklabluvr (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm in as well.


----------



## beawingman (Jun 10, 2008)

i want in as well please


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

Sign me up.

Jon Swartz


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Signing up today.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Sign me up


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

add me to the list


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Add me too, please! Many thanks!


----------



## geoles38 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sign me up,
Thanks,
George


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm in......


----------



## Andy MPM (May 1, 2009)

Count me in.... Thank you.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm in.

Paula


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

Put my name down


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Count me in Please !


----------



## Major Pain (Feb 11, 2010)

Count me in!!
Thanks
Ty


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Sign me up!
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

I am very interested in the new Gun X primer pistol. Put my name in the drawing.

Thanks


----------



## jpmaroul (Jul 9, 2009)

Please add me to the list for the GunX sweepstakes entry.


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

Add me too, please.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Im ALL IN!


----------



## Clay Rogers (Jul 8, 2008)

Please count me in and thank you very much for the chance.


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Im in thanks


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Please throw my name into the hat as well..... and thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Chris V (Apr 7, 2010)

I would like to enter the contest. Could really uses the gear!! 

Thank you


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 7, 2010)

winner here im in


----------



## Paul N (May 8, 2009)

I'm in Chris...

Paul


----------



## win-e (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm interested. Count me in.

Randy Bohnsack


----------



## Quad (Feb 22, 2009)

count me in !!!!!


----------



## kb7722 (Mar 2, 2010)

Please include me in on the contest!


----------



## AQUADOG (Sep 15, 2004)

Sign me up I just may win something


----------



## Labradogs (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm interested in a GunX. Thanks!
Richard Eppright


----------



## jeffvanderwall (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## Dark-Chocolate (Jan 29, 2009)

Very pleased to see a high quality product produced in the Connecticut tradition. Jim


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

me too.....


----------



## Duckbane (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll throw my name in the hat.

Thanks


----------



## Jon Jorgenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm very interested. Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------

